# Interview with Composer Daniel Beijbom



## donbodin (Sep 13, 2018)

In this latest installment of Sample Library Review’s “In Conversation”, Don sits down for an insightful and engaging conversation with successful trailer composer Daniel Beijbom.
All links in the show notes here: http://bit.ly/2NbgruT

Learn more about Daniel’s Trailer Music Mastery Course here: http://bit.ly/TrailerMusicAc


----------

